# Cannabis Extraction Technician



## deadkndys (Jan 23, 2016)

Anyone know where you can get certified to become  one? I am really interested in this field. If anyone knows of any places  that certifies you it would be greatly appreciated.

I have found  places that offer 2 day seminars that do certify you. But I would much rather go somewhere,  where the course(s) are at least a few weeks long. I'm sure Oaksterdam is not the  only place that offers this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2016)

Talk to Keef at OFC.


----------



## Keef (Jan 23, 2016)

Yo D --Welcome to M.P. !--We don't have stuff like that in the south !-- In Texas making an extract can get U 99 years ! ---Join us for wake and bake at the O.F.C.  -- Someone will know the answer to your question!  Good Luck !


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2016)

See,,,,Weedhopper knows whst hes talking sbout.....Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2016)

Im EXTRACTING THC right now.    :rofl:
Freaken Weed is kicking my asssss.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2016)

what kind of extraction are you interested in?


----------



## kaotik (Jan 24, 2016)

probably best to just find a job somewhere they do this.

IMO it's kinda nice we're like the olden days with this industry.. where you can basically be an apprentice, instead of going to some ** school and getting some ** piece of paper.

actually get experience, not just book-smart.
*yeah i have a very negative opinion on post-secondary schooling. (though schooling in general sucks. we should not have private schools, just better public ones)   such a farce IMO. sad that no post-secondary is basically equal to not finishing high-school these days. they conned us good.


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Talk to Keef at OFC.


Whats OFC?


Rosebud said:


> what kind of extraction are you interested in?


All Kinds. Propane,Butane,Hexane,CO2, etc.



kaotik said:


> probably best to just find a job somewhere they do this.
> 
> IMO it's kinda nice we're like the olden days with this industry.. where you can basically be an apprentice, instead of going to some ** school and getting some ** piece of paper.
> 
> ...


I would assume a dispensary would rather hire someone who already knows how to operate a closed loop system. Rather then waste time training someone.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2016)

Ston-loc does some.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2016)

This is OFC
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69144


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2016)

I do a rick simpson oil extracting with alcohol.


----------



## Keef (Jan 28, 2016)

Yo Dead the O.F.C.? --Old Farts Club ! -- The reason Weed Hopper said talk to Keef was he know I'm working on THC e-cig liquid or Liquid Weed !-- Cuz --I don't think there is a school like that !--I need clean  wax or shatter for my liquid weed !-- Super Critical CO2 Desk Top Hash Oil Extraction Machine !-- $3,500 --I'll have to teach myself everything !--Go to Skunk Pharm .com --Best source of info on extraction !--Looks like CO2 shatter is going to be the industry standard !  Best Wishes !-- I plan to grow the weed do the extract --turn in into Liquid Weed --package it and wholesale !--Do it right and U can't make enough !


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 29, 2016)

Well I looked around and it seems the 2 day seminar would be my best option. At least this way I'll be familiar on how to operate a closed loop system and what not. Also prettty reasonable. 300-400 with a certificate.

@keef Cool man.how long did it take you too learn the process?


----------



## Keef (Jan 29, 2016)

Dead I been chasing a THC e-cig liquid for about 2 years off and on !--- U can not get enough THC to disolve into a P.G. or V.G. base to get U high --Plain and simple !-and - Hash oil separates from the base !- Had to be another way found it at Skunk Pharm! --Have to homogenize it !--- I live in Texas where making an extract can get U 99 years in jail !-- So I don't know nothing about extracts !  When prohibition ends somebody got to make the stuff !--I don't want to compete with other extracting the same varieties !-- I'm chasing tetraploid weed like U.B.C. Chemo !--Trying to germinate  one called Clock Work Orange ! --So for now I grow a little weed had a little schooling in the sciences and some practical experience! --I got this !--Just got to find one outstanding mutant !


----------



## kaotik (Jan 30, 2016)

deadkndys said:


> Well I looked around and it seems the 2 day seminar would be my best option. At least this way I'll be familiar on how to operate a closed loop system and what not. Also prettty reasonable. 300-400 with a certificate.



aw man that depresses me..
one of the very few industries where experience trumps schooling.. and it looks like they're trying to change that.
so sad  

*don't take that wrong; i wish *you* the best of luck.. that is seriously so depressing to me though.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 31, 2016)

Here in Colorado it is a felony to use solvents to extract trichs, without a M.I.P. license (marijuana infused product). You need $500,000 liquid just to get the license, plus you have to have an approved kitchen that is inspected regularly.

There is no legal blasting at home.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey AM, so nice to see you again. thanks for the very informative post.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi Rose, it's nice to have some free time today! 1200 plants is a lot of dang work let me tell ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you like your job AM? i am proud of ya...you did it.

Kaotik, I share your depression.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 31, 2016)

My veg room! I do love my job Rose!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2016)

My goodness AM... way to rock it.!!!  very happy for you.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow.....:48:........:yeahthat:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 1, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Wow.....:48:........:yeahthat:





Rosebud said:


> My goodness AM... way to rock it.!!!  very happy for you.


Thank you Rose and Mrcane!


----------



## Keef (Feb 2, 2016)

AM -- Love the pic !-- Weed is still very illegal in Texas !-- Got to keep the grow small and hidden !-- I'm wanting one of those Desk Top Super Critical CO2 Hash Oil Extraction Machine before they outlaw them !--Way to much profit in Liquid Weed !--( THC E-cig Liquid )-- The end of prohibition is coming and I'm getting ready !-- I've got a big sack of seed and I've located some colchicine --Any idea what I'm doing ?-- I'm looking for a polyploid Frankenplant for extraction !


----------



## deadkndys (Mar 22, 2016)

Well I came back from CO last Friday. Took a 18 hr, 2 day class on the extraction of cannabis. Anyone looking to get into the extraction side of the industry should consider taking this class. I learned so much about that side of the industry! While some have said you can get this info on youtube which is true. You don't have the interaction with your peers like you do at the class (or hands on for that matter). I mean there were people literately from all over the world. Well worth the 265 I paid for the class.





They had only one type of extractor in their lab. It's a closed loop Alcohol extractor. Man this is the machine to buy if you plan on going commercial. It can turn 150-200 lbs of plant material into sellable oil in a day. It also winterize the product as well. 





Heres him explaining how it works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPdi_fYEJIs&feature=youtu.be
http://youtube.com/v/4ZVYUeBOmtM&fs=1&autoplay=1


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2016)

Boy, that looks interesting. Sounds like you loved the class. Did you learn about table top Co2? 

AM, is everclear legal in Co to make oil?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2016)

Boy, that looks interesting. Sounds like you loved the class. Did you learn about table top Co2? 

AM, is everclear legal in Co to make oil?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 22, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Boy, that looks interesting. Sounds like you loved the class. Did you learn about table top Co2?
> 
> AM, is everclear legal in Co to make oil?


Technically no. You're using it as a solvant. When you evaporate the alcohol  the gas becomes volatile.  But..... who's going to know lol.


----------



## deadkndys (Mar 22, 2016)

Yup I sure did love the class! And the only co2 system we learned About was the ones apex makes. I think they were primarily talking About the largest, 80k+ system they make.


I am in the process of saving up for a 5k butane/propane extractor.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 22, 2016)

Maybe it's just me but now that they are beginning to manufacture efficient solventless extraction, I can't see much future in extraction using chemicals like butane, ethanol or propane. I am just guessing but I would think that most pot smokers are at least, "mildly" concerned about what they eat and smoke from a health standpoint.

I loved BHO until I started doing solventless. Now, as far as I am concerned, I will never smoke solvent based extract again. Why should I take the chance when I KNOW the solventless method is safe. Not just based on claims from people who stand to profit from solvent methods. Plus the soventless is sooooooooooo much better tasting. 

Again, to each his own.

Many ways to skin a cat and everyone likes something different. But, IMO, I would look for solventless to be the future.


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2016)

HBC -Hyperbaric Chamber Extraction ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2016)

What did you call me? :rofl:


----------



## Keef (Mar 22, 2016)

Hopper U a Wildman !--- What do U think --CO2 Oil for our Vape Pens ?--- I wonder if they'll even deliver a desktop CO2 extraction machine to Texas ? ---- How am I supposed to explain it ? ---Er-Er-Er --It's  for Er ? Something ?


----------

